# Ohm Vape AIO 42W



## MRHarris1 (30/9/19)

The Ohm Vape AIO Pod System Box Mod Kit is a portable vaping pod system, which is powered by single 18650 rechangeable battery (Not included). This device is configured to stop firing if the chipset recognizes: short circuit, reverse battery connection, low voltage, battery overcharge, battery discharge or dry burn. The device has three types of charging indicator to indicate the battery capacity: Green (61%~100% Charge), Blue (21%~60% Charge), and Red (1%~20% Charge). While charging, the battery light will pulse. Once the device is fully charged, the battery light will stop pulsing and turn off after ten minutes. This device has four different power levels. Click the fire button once and then the power level button to start navigation through the four settings. Each click will change to the next setting. After three seconds, the Ohm Vape AIO will set the power to the mode selected and the light indicator will blink twice for confirmation.

Main Info:Battery Type: Single 18650 Battery (Not included)
Light Indicator to show the device's battery capacity.
Short Circuit Protection
Reverse Battery Connection Protection
Low Voltage Protection
Battery Overcharge Protection
Battery Discharge Protection
Dry Burn Protection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (30/9/19)

When I saw the ohm symbol on the front I got excited thinking it’s a craving vapor product... 
Turns out it’s not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (30/9/19)

This is probably a hoax? No? It's exactly the same as the dotaio and it talks about power settings with lights flashing zjust like the dot aio but in the pics has a potentiometer on the side? No man.


----------



## Halfdaft (30/9/19)

Jengz said:


> This is probably a hoax? No? It's exactly the same as the dotaio and it talks about power settings with lights flashing zjust like the dot aio but in the pics has a potentiometer on the side? No man.



Nope, they’re available on 3F currently.


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/10/19)

Authentic Ohm Vape AIO 42W 18650 Box Mod Pod System Starter Kit

Parameter
Weight 100g

Features
Battery Type: Single 18650 Battery (Not included)
Light Indicator to show the device's battery capacity.
Short Circuit Protection
Reverse Battery Connection Protection
Low Voltage Protection
Battery Overcharge Protection
Battery Discharge Protection
Dry Burn Protection





















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

